# OFRN/Lar-san



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Just want to see some pics of OFRN or Lar-san pitbull pics hoping to purchase one in the near future..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

CH PR DERBY'S L'SAN GINGERSNAP








CH PR LARSAN LIBERTY RD. BLAZE








GRCH 'PR' BEAUJOLAIS OF LAR-SAN








GR CH 'PR' LAR-SAN BLAZIN LADY








U-CD GR CH 'PR' LAR-SAN KRIMSON CHAS KRUG DNA-P








U-CD CH 'PR' LAR-SAN RED ROCKETEER OF WELLS DNA-P


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sick dogs! do you have a link to where you got theses pics?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nope just ones I have on the comp some of dog in my peds sorry


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Look at Matrix (Scot), & Carragan (Cheryl), & Arkay ( Ruth) kennel to see more current dogs with Larsan in them. They all are very good about answering questions also.

There are also picts posted of several members dogs already that are either from OFRN lines or Larsan blood


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

All of these kennels/people sell their dogs on very strict contracts. 
They don't sell to just anyone.
CARAGAN KENNEL Pit Bulls specializing in Red Nose & Black American Pit Bull Terrier breeders
Matrix Kennels: American Pit Bull Terriers


----------



## pherd21090 (Dec 4, 2009)

http://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz172/Pherd21090/009.jpg

i was told my boy is OFRN no papers though said to be hemphill clouse


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa great looking dogs


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Matrix dogs.

















(Father and daughter)
































(Terra is outcrossed with Jeep/Redboy.)


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Miracle--OFR,LarSan, Sorrels










Muffin


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Man I just love Matrix dogs *drools*


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

My phoebe is OFRN on top and Jeep/Red Ranger on bottom, will post pics but there are post on here of her, lol


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's my Lar-san boy from Caragan.










Free-stackin'


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I used a Lar-San/SaronaXIronline stud as an outcross to get my dog Bahpo Ofi a few years back.. Good stuff!!!
The best LarSan dog of today... IMO
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=18654
One of my favorite Sarona gyps...
http://www.oldfamilyreds.com/Pedigree2/sarona_wild_honey.htm

mix that stuff w/ a lil' bit o' CH Gambler and you get the out cross I had my gyp studded to.... Ru'Gamer's Grabergaut "Digger"
bellymates through Hooch X Bahpo, Kara in the air has strong OFRN traits coming from such dogs. While Duma who is sitting has a very short blocked skull and muzzle.


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

WOW great dogs..I wish I could get one from Matrix but never get feedback from them after I fill out one of thoes questionaires


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You have to submit the questionaire and email, and its a good idea to join the board as well. I know that Dr. D is at work most of the day and always busy. But yeah, the process of getting in touch in the first place is enough to weed out most comers.


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Very true, but i think they didnt get back to me because I live in Ohio , and I reallly do not want to have to get my APBT from a BYB.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Triniboy18 said:


> Very true, but i think they didnt get back to me because I live in Ohio , and I reallly do not want to have to get my APBT from a BYB.


 There are great breeders out there, you just have to look around, be patient and get to know people.


----------

